# HSS928AATD fuse?



## ThumperACC (Mar 3, 2017)

Hi All,

First post. I recently bought a used HSS928AATD (someone bought a track unit and decided they hated tracks and returned it 2 months later) and have been going through the unit making sure all is as it should be.

When I installed the battery tender I noticed a 5 amp fuse in the battery box. 5 amps is *WAY* too small for the starter and seems a little small for the power chute controls (especially if one could engage both the chute turn and deflector motors simulataneously). Also 5 amps would be huge for the LED (a 60w LED might melt the snow :biggrin.

So my question is...anyone know what the 5 amp fuse is for?

Thanks,
Thumper


----------



## jeffNB (Nov 5, 2015)

One side of the 5A fuse connects to the positive of the battery. The other side of the fuse connects to the keyswitch and the charging circuit. 

From the keyswitch, the only thing that is powered is the starter solenoid coil. Nothing else is powered by the 5A feed. 

The LED worklight has its own separate alternator coil and is independent of the 12V system. In fact, AC voltage is being applied to the worklight. 

The chute motors have yet another dedicated alternator coil (center-tapped) which feeds a two-diode bridge rectifier and then to the cute joystick. Again, the chute circuit is totally independent of the 12V battery system. 

The starter motor enegerized through the solenoid switch contacts, connected un-fused to the battery, just like any automobile. 

Information was gleaned from the Honda factory service manual, first edition. 

Jeff


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

That fuse is for the battery charging circuit.


----------



## ThumperACC (Mar 3, 2017)

jeffNB said:


> One side of the 5A fuse connects to the positive of the battery. The other side of the fuse connects to the keyswitch and the charging circuit.
> 
> From the keyswitch, the only thing that is powered is the starter solenoid coil. Nothing else is powered by the 5A feed.
> 
> ...


Hi Jeff,

Thanks, I had not thought of the starter solenoid. Thanks for that and the other info, much appreciated.

Thumper


----------

